# KTM Caliber 38 Freeride/Downhill



## daloeff (21. Juli 2010)

Hi verkaufe mein KTM-Bike auf ebay, anschauen lohnt sich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KTM-Caliber-38-D...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20b244d92f


----------



## daloeff (22. Juli 2010)

wollt noch hinzufügen, dass der Preis VB ist! Ihr könnt also euren Preisvorschlag abgeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

